# Pet Hornet



## ellroy

I kid you not!

http://www.fazed.org/video/view/?id=673

Not mine by the way


----------



## robo mantis

i can't have bees ( my sister is allergic)


----------



## captainmerkin

scary creature


----------



## randyardvark

id rather eat my own face then hold a hornet!


----------



## Ian

Alan that video is fantastic.

Who the heck would do that? I am terrified of the things....wasps are bad enough for me, let alone handling them.

Dan, thats a comparison, faces are known for their excellent taste.


----------



## ellroy

I think it would be awesome although I wouldn't keep a social animal as a pet.

This summer I'm gonna stick my fingers in some jam and let the wasps tuck in.......


----------



## Ian

You are just to full of great ideas Alan, that's your problem


----------



## ellroy

I know, by the end of the summer I'll be sporting a full wasp beard!


----------



## robo mantis

Lol


----------



## Ian

Now that would be a good vid for youtube!


----------



## AFK

> id rather eat my own face then hold a hornet!


loli hear that giant hornets' venom is made to disintegrate flesh. so yeah, um no thank you as well.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

I fed a hornet to one of my chinese yesterday, they are massive! Has anyone seen that video of like 20 hornets completely destroying a nest of about 10,000 bees? It *has* to be seen! :twisted:


----------



## randyardvark

yeah they are like japanese hornets tho that squirt acid !

god musta been bored the day he made that!

cant for the love of spongebob remember whet the documentary was called that it was on mind


----------



## OGIGA

> I fed a hornet to one of my chinese yesterday, they are massive! Has anyone seen that video of like 20 hornets completely destroying a nest of about 10,000 bees? It *has* to be seen! :twisted:


I just watched it. Very sad... http://youtube.com/watch?v=WNsZ_y1hwv4


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> yeah they are like japanese hornets tho that squirt acid !god musta been bored the day he made that!
> 
> cant for the love of spongebob remember whet the documentary was called that it was on mind


 :lol: :lol: for the love of spongebob im using that!!!! :lol:


----------

